# WD Passport USB HD

## maciel

Dear all

I received a WD 500 GB Passport USB HD and I can not mount it.

I already used a IOMEGA 160 GB usb HD and after many kernel configuration (thanks to Pappi) it is ok.

any idea?

best regards

uname -a

Linux Baykal 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Feb 6 17:38:48 BRST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

The usb viewer show a Unknow Device at EHCI Host Controller

and dmesg | grep usb

 usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.297076] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.297978] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    2.810253] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.069281] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.171073] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.171441] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    3.272930] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.286433] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.375091] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.577923] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.679020] usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    3.679924] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.781925] usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.823118] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.883565] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x3B17

[    3.883791] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    3.884049] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    3.950345] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    3.963320] input: HID 062a:0000 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input3

[    3.981144] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 062a:0000] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-1

[    3.981476] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.981577] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[27584.721019] usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[27584.872740] usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[27584.880985] usb-storage: device found at 2

[27584.881054] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[27589.886312] usb-storage: device scan complete

[29908.704042] usb 7-1: USB disconnect, address 2

[29952.091032] usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[29952.242452] usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[29952.249791] usb-storage: device found at 3

[29952.249794] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[29957.250384] usb-storage: device scan complete

[30099.704062] usb 7-1: USB disconnect, address 3

[30465.187033] usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

[30465.338772] usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[30465.345713] usb-storage: device found at 4

[30465.345716] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[30470.346301] usb-storage: device scan complete

[30555.932173] usb 7-1: USB disconnect, address 4

[30732.394022] usb 7-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

[30732.545419] usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[30732.552749] usb-storage: device found at 5

[30732.552752] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[30737.553329] usb-storage: device scan complete

[30783.204062] usb 7-1: USB disconnect, address 5

[34870.574026] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[34870.688834] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

----------

## Malvineous

You'll have to post the full logs when you connect the USB device, you've omitted the important bits - it should look something like this:

```
usb 1-3.1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14

usb 1-3.1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi13 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 14

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  Flash HS-CF      5.39 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

From here you can see the device is appearing as /dev/sdc.

----------

## slackline

Not much help, but I always had trouble mounting a WD Passport USB drive under Linux.  Think it was down to power issues over the USB cable, but never resolved them (was my brothers drive anyway).

----------

## maciel

My complete dmesg is list below and by the way   :Very Happy:     this driver work well in fedora 10 in a similar machine.

I do not beleave this problems is from the hardware.

best regards all

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (root@Baykal) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Feb 6 17:38:48 BRST 2009

[    0.000000] Command line: real_root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007ff80000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ff80000 - 000000007ff8e000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ff8e000 - 000000007ffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ffe0000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7ff80 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 007fe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  007fe00000 - 007ff80000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 7ff80000 @ 10000-14000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: 7ff80000 end: 7ff80000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FBDC0, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 7FF80000, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMRSDT  10000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7FF80200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I_ OEMFACP  10000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7FF805C0, 7A0C (r1  A0807 A0807000        0 INTL 20060113)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7FF8E000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7FF80390, 006C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC  10000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7FF80400, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG  10000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 7FF8E040, 0081 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM  10000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7FF87FD0, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET  10000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OSFR 7FF88010, 00B0 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMOSFR  10000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] (5 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 007ff80000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000200000 - 000090f9e8]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 000090f9e8]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009f800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f800 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000010000 - 0000012000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000012000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000ff780] 000ff780

[    0.000000]  [ffffe20000000000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD -> [ffff880001200000-ffff880002dfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007ff80

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 524047

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2017 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 512953 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0xffffffff base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ee00000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 47556 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 8, nr_cpu_ids: 8, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 514970

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: real_root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Preemptible RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

[    0.000000] TSC: using PIT calibration value

[    0.000000] Detected 2399.718 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.000999] Checking aperture...

[    0.000999] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000999] Memory: 2055920k/2096640k available (4176k kernel code, 39548k reserved, 1950k data, 396k init)

[    0.000999] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4799.43 BogoMIPS (lpj=2399718)

[    0.000999] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.000999] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.001015] Freeing SMP alternatives: 30k freed

[    0.001126] ACPI: Core revision 20080609

[    0.010354] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.020549] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

[    0.020695] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

[    0.020998] APIC timer calibration result 16664726

[    0.021000] Detected 16.664 MHz APIC timer.

[    0.021164] Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6718.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=3359487)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.000999] CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.092510] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

[    0.093118] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.094052] Booting processor 2/2 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#2

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4799.30 BogoMIPS (lpj=2399654)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

[    0.000999] CPU2: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.165481] CPU2: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

[    0.166106] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]: passed.

[    0.167021] Booting processor 3/3 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#3

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4799.30 BogoMIPS (lpj=2399653)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

[    0.000999] CPU3: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.238431] CPU3: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz stepping 0b

[    0.239095] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#3]: passed.

[    0.239972] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.240075] Total of 4 processors activated (21117.02 BogoMIPS).

[    0.240225] net_namespace: 1504 bytes

[    0.241069] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.241174] No dock devices found.

[    0.241174] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.241224] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.241965] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

[    0.242057] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.244602] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.253574] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.253667] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.253818] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.253969] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.256070] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.259557] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

[    0.268020] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.268132] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.268138] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.268279] PCI: 0000:00:1a.0 reg 20 io port: [c800, c81f]

[    0.268338] PCI: 0000:00:1a.1 reg 20 io port: [c880, c89f]

[    0.268397] PCI: 0000:00:1a.2 reg 20 io port: [cc00, cc1f]

[    0.268461] PCI: 0000:00:1a.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fbfffc00, fbffffff]

[    0.268517] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.268967] pci 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

[    0.269095] PCI: 0000:00:1b.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fbff8000, fbffbfff]

[    0.269147] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.269240] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.269375] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.269467] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.269604] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.269701] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# disabled

[    0.269840] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.269932] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# disabled

[    0.269995] PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [c080, c09f]

[    0.270064] PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [c400, c41f]

[    0.270133] PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [c480, c49f]

[    0.270194] PCI: 0000:00:1d.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fbfff800, fbfffbff]

[    0.270250] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.270343] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.270530] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.270680] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.270812] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [b000, b007]

[    0.270817] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [ac00, ac03]

[    0.270821] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [a880, a887]

[    0.270826] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [a800, a803]

[    0.270830] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [a480, a48f]

[    0.270835] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 24 io port: [a400, a40f]

[    0.270873] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fbfff400, fbfff4ff]

[    0.270969] PCI: 0000:00:1f.3 reg 20 io port: [400, 41f]

[    0.271005] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 10 io port: [c000, c007]

[    0.271009] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 14 io port: [bc00, bc03]

[    0.271014] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 18 io port: [b880, b887]

[    0.271018] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 1c io port: [b800, b803]

[    0.271023] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 20 io port: [b480, b48f]

[    0.271027] PCI: 0000:00:1f.5 reg 24 io port: [b400, b40f]

[    0.271073] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fd000000, fdffffff]

[    0.271080] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 14 64bit mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.271087] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 1c 64bit mmio: [fc000000, fcffffff]

[    0.271094] PCI: 0000:01:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [fe8e0000, fe8fffff]

[    0.271151] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [fc000000, fe8fffff]

[    0.271155] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 64bit mmio pref: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.271201] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 64bit mmio pref: [faf00000, faffffff]

[    0.271240] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 10 io port: [dc00, dc07]

[    0.271247] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 14 io port: [d880, d883]

[    0.271254] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 18 io port: [d800, d807]

[    0.271261] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 1c io port: [d480, d483]

[    0.271267] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 20 io port: [d400, d40f]

[    0.271274] PCI: 0000:03:00.0 reg 24 32bit mmio: [feaffc00, feafffff]

[    0.271321] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1

[    0.271323] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

[    0.271415] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.271529] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.4 io port: [d000, dfff]

[    0.271532] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.4 32bit mmio: [fea00000, feafffff]

[    0.271583] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fe9c0000, fe9fffff]

[    0.271612] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [fe9a0000, fe9bffff]

[    0.271653] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.271746] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.271866] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.5 32bit mmio: [fe900000, fe9fffff]

[    0.271897] PCI: 0000:05:00.0 reg 10 io port: [e800, e8ff]

[    0.271903] PCI: 0000:05:00.0 reg 14 32bit mmio: [febffc00, febffcff]

[    0.271945] pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D1

[    0.271946] pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D2

[    0.271947] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.271961] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.272094] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.272198] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 io port: [e000, efff]

[    0.272201] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 32bit mmio: [feb00000, febfffff]

[    0.272222] bus 00 -> node 0

[    0.272226] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.272431] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

[    0.272517] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[    0.272640] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P8._PRT]

[    0.272724] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

[    0.272822] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P4._PRT]

[    0.288168] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.289328] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.289856] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.290352] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 *14 15)

[    0.290879] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.291516] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.292053] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

[    0.292572] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.293009] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - A6, should be 9D [20080609]

[    0.293239] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.293340] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.293340] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.296247] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

[    0.296956] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.297069] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.297069] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.297981] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.298060] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.298060] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.298060] dca service started, version 1.4

[    0.298060] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.304961] DMAR:parse DMAR table failure.

[    0.305071] PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

[    0.305167] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

[    0.305405] hpet0: 4 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

[    0.305985] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.315012] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

[    0.315123] system 00:07: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

[    0.315223] system 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.315325] system 00:08: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

[    0.315417] system 00:08: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved

[    0.315508] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

[    0.315608] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

[    0.315701] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed50000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

[    0.315799] system 00:08: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffafffff has been reserved

[    0.315904] system 00:08: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

[    0.315996] system 00:08: iomem range 0xffe00000-0xffefffff has been reserved

[    0.316093] system 00:08: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xfffffffe could not be reserved

[    0.316250] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

[    0.316342] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

[    0.316494] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

[    0.316589] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.316684] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

[    0.316776] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.316890] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

[    0.321750] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.321841] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.321938] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfc000000-0xfe8fffff

[    0.322050] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000dfffffff

[    0.322201] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.322295] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.322387] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.322478] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000faf00000-0x000000faffffff

[    0.322634] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.322725] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

[    0.322818] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   MEM window: 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff

[    0.322910] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.323011] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.323116] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   IO window: disabled

[    0.323208] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   MEM window: 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff

[    0.323309] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.323402] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

[    0.323493] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

[    0.323586] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff

[    0.323678] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.323781] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.323873] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.323879] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.323979] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.323988] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.324092] pci 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.324097] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.324190] pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.324195] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.324197] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.324292] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.324381] bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.324469] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [fc000000, fe8fffff]

[    0.324564] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.324653] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.324741] bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.324834] bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.324922] bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [faf00000, faffffff]

[    0.325023] bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.325119] bus: 03 index 0 io port: [d000, dfff]

[    0.325212] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [fea00000, feafffff]

[    0.325306] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.325394] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.325482] bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.325571] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [fe900000, fe9fffff]

[    0.325660] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.325748] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.325845] bus: 05 index 0 io port: [e000, efff]

[    0.325934] bus: 05 index 1 mmio: [feb00000, febfffff]

[    0.326037] bus: 05 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.326132] bus: 05 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.326221] bus: 05 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.326320] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.361437] IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.361794] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.363441] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.364005] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.364097] TCP reno registered

[    0.375659] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.377585] IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

[    0.380545] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.384343] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.384853] msgmni has been set to 4016

[    0.385149] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.385309] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.385547] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.385645] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.385682] pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: found MSI capability

[    0.385805] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.385848] pci_express 0000:00:01.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.385934] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.385969] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

[    0.386084] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.386127] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.386172] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.386259] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.386289] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: found MSI capability

[    0.386418] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.386464] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.386504] pci_express 0000:00:1c.4:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.386604] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.386635] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: found MSI capability

[    0.386760] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.386801] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.386840] pci_express 0000:00:1c.5:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.424297] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

[    0.424484] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.424652] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.424823] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.425166] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.433580] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.433780] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.445706] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.446357] ACPI: SSDT 7FF8E0D0, 01D2 (r1    AMI   CPU1PM        1 INTL 20060113)

[    0.446866] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.447260] ACPI: SSDT 7FF8E2B0, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU2PM        1 INTL 20060113)

[    0.447738] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.448131] ACPI: SSDT 7FF8E400, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU3PM        1 INTL 20060113)

[    0.448596] processor ACPI0007:02: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.448987] ACPI: SSDT 7FF8E550, 0143 (r1    AMI   CPU4PM        1 INTL 20060113)

[    0.449466] processor ACPI0007:03: registered as cooling_device3

[    0.451483] brd: module loaded

[    0.452497] loop: module loaded

[    0.453056] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.453186] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.453395] ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 3.0

[    0.453456] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

[    0.453471] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.453578] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    0.453839] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.453897] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.454151] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.455601] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb000 ctl 0xac00 bmdma 0xa480 irq 22

[    0.455694] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xa880 ctl 0xa800 bmdma 0xa488 irq 22

[    0.503416] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 3

[    0.503471] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 2

[    0.503759] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.504259] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.910179] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    0.930445] ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD250HJ, FH100-06, max UDMA7

[    0.930544] ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.949457] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.405063] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.424306] ata2.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD250HJ, FH100-06, max UDMA7

[    1.424404] ata2.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    1.443311] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.443440] isa bounce pool size: 16 pages

[    1.443613] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD250HJ  FH10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.443984] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

[    1.444100] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.444198] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.444216] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.444414] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

[    1.444514] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.444604] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.444621] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.444776]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.451935] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.452185] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.452369] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD250HJ  FH10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.452707] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

[    1.452820] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.452918] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.452936] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.453134] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

[    1.453245] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    1.453340] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.453358] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.453510]  sdb: sdb1

[    1.466127] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.466354] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    1.466472] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.466570] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    1.466822] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.466868] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    1.467089] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    1.468475] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xbc00 bmdma 0xb480 irq 22

[    1.468569] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb880 ctl 0xb800 bmdma 0xb488 irq 22

[    1.924056] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.927203] ata3.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS15, IL00, max UDMA/100

[    1.933208] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.252663] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.257065] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS15  IL00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.483354] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.483520] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.483792] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.483990] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

[    2.484182] pata_marvell 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.484354] pata_marvell 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.484423] scsi4 : pata_marvell

[    2.484653] scsi5 : pata_marvell

[    2.484854] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xdc00 ctl 0xd880 bmdma 0xd400 irq 16

[    2.484954] ata6: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd800 ctl 0xd480 bmdma 0xd408 irq 16

[    2.808366] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    2.808466] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.808469] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.808644] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.812704] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

[    2.812799] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.812809] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xfbfffc00

[    2.822018] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    2.822249] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.822373] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.822466] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.024221] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    3.024333] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.024336] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.024500] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.028550] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    3.028642] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    3.028652] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfbfff800

[    3.081020] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    3.081242] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.081369] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.081460] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.182203] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[    3.182319] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    3.182414] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.182417] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.182592] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    3.182759] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000c800

[    3.182929] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.183068] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.183138] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    3.183256] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.284215] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    3.284317] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.284320] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.284547] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    3.284727] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000c880

[    3.284922] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.285086] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.285180] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.298300] usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.386237] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    3.386353] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.386355] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.386577] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    3.386754] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000cc00

[    3.386948] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.387110] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.387210] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.589220] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    3.589330] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.589332] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.589559] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    3.589733] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000c080

[    3.589928] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.590091] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.590192] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.691021] usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    3.691217] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    3.691323] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.691325] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.691545] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[    3.691730] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000c400

[    3.691925] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.692083] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.692185] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.793226] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    3.793339] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.793341] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.793562] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[    3.793737] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000c480

[    3.793935] usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.794104] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.794205] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.832961] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.895683] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x3B17

[    3.895908] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    3.896009] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    3.896161] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    3.896263] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    3.896483] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    3.896581] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    3.897241] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    3.897519] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    3.941456] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[    3.962630] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    3.962749] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, hpet irqs

[    3.962890] i2c /dev entries driver

[    3.963095] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    3.963257] ACPI: I/O resource 0000:00:1f.3 [0x400-0x41f] conflicts with ACPI region SMRG [0x400-0x40f]

[    3.963426] ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver

[    3.963893] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    3.964058] EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Feb  6 2009

[    3.964318] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    3.964413] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    3.964651] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    3.977189] input: HID 062a:0000 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.2/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input3

[    3.994279] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 062a:0000] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-1

[    3.994612] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.994713] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    3.994867] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

[    3.994965] ALSA device list:

[    3.995055]   No soundcards found.

[    3.995207] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    3.995351] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    3.995598] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    3.996217] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    3.996324] TCP cubic registered

[    3.996418] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    3.996658] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    3.997636] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    3.997772] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    3.998478] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    3.998827] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    3.998921] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    4.006131] ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[    4.006237] ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

[    4.017477] ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[    4.018045] ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

[    4.076669] ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

[    4.076788] VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

[    4.076903] Freeing unused kernel memory: 396k freed

[    7.574643] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    7.627551] atl1 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    7.627560] atl1 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.627572] atl1 0000:02:00.0: version 2.1.3

[    7.633814] udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

[    7.641681] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    7.641698] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.648500] 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

[    7.651427] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

[    7.677118] 8139too 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    7.678280] eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe800, 00:50:bf:1c:0a:17, IRQ 16

[    7.678282] eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

[    7.685661] 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

[    7.830337] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    7.830344] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.830455] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 16:50:05 PST 2008

[   23.790347] ReiserFS: sdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   23.790355] ReiserFS: sdb1: using ordered data mode

[   23.812046] ReiserFS: sdb1: journal params: device sdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   23.812411] ReiserFS: sdb1: checking transaction log (sdb1)

[   23.822130] ReiserFS: sdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   23.946606] Adding 1959920k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1959920k

[   33.281997] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[   43.316265] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  577.431042] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[  577.549125] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 *Malvineous wrote:*   

> You'll have to post the full logs when you connect the USB device, you've omitted the important bits - it should look something like this:
> 
> ```
> usb 1-3.1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
> 
> ...

 

----------

## maciel

I tried to mount in this way

mount /dev/sdc /mnt/externo/

mount: o dispositivo especial /dev/sdc não existe (the special device /dev/sdc does not exist)

best regard

 *Malvineous wrote:*   

> You'll have to post the full logs when you connect the USB device, you've omitted the important bits - it should look something like this:
> 
> ```
> usb 1-3.1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14
> 
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this when your WD is plug ?

```

# fdisk -l

```

----------

## maciel

Hi

fdisk -l 

Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x311f311e

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          12       96358+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              13         256     1959930   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             257       30401   242139712+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cilindros of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00076cb5

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1       30401   244196001   83  Linux

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this when your WD is plug ?
> 
> ```
> 
> # fdisk -l
> ...

 

----------

## Malvineous

I can't tell which dmesg messages are related to your device - you'll need to run dmesg and remember the last message, then plug the device in and run dmesg again - then post all the *new* messages that appeared after you plugged the device in.

----------

## d2_racing

What happen when you run this :

```

# mkdir /mnt/wd

# mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/wd

# dmesg | tail

# cd /mnt/wd

# ls -la

```

----------

## maciel

Hi

the only diference between two dmesgs are these lines at the end of second situation (with the driver pluged in)

[ 1323.649023] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[ 1323.764750] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

regards

 *Malvineous wrote:*   

> I can't tell which dmesg messages are related to your device - you'll need to run dmesg and remember the last message, then plug the device in and run dmesg again - then post all the *new* messages that appeared after you plugged the device in.

 

----------

## maciel

Hi

I have 2 HD using sda and sdb. I think this result is from my second HD.

thanks

Baykal maciel # mkdir /mnt/wd

Baykal maciel # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/wd

Baykal maciel # dmesg | tail

[   24.453559] ReiserFS: sdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   24.453568] ReiserFS: sdb1: using ordered data mode

[   24.478364] ReiserFS: sdb1: journal params: device sdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   24.478763] ReiserFS: sdb1: checking transaction log (sdb1)

[   24.482234] ReiserFS: sdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   24.593340] Adding 1959920k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1959920k

[   33.088340] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[   43.626153] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[ 1323.649023] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[ 1323.764750] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Baykal maciel # cd /mnt/wd

Baykal wd # ls -la 

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  80 Fev 20 17:08 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 216 Mar 11 07:38 ..

Baykal wd # 

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> What happen when you run this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/wd
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you create something then :

```

# mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/wd 

# cd /mnt/wd 

# echo 'hello there' > test.txt

# cd /

# umount /mnt/wd

# mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/wd 

# cd /mnt/wd 

# cat test.txt

```

Do you still see the file test.txt ?

----------

## maciel

Hi

this is the result

Baykal maciel # cd /mnt/wd

Baykal wd # ls -la 

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  80 Fev 20 17:08 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 216 Mar 11 07:38 ..

Baykal wd # pwd

/mnt/wd

Baykal wd # echo 'hello there' > test.txt

Baykal wd # umount /mnt/wd

umount: /mnt/wd: device is busy.

        (In some cases useful info about processes that use

         the device is found by lsof( :Cool:  or fuser(1))

Baykal wd # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/wd

mount: /dev/sdb1 já montado ou /mnt/wd ocupado

mount: de acordo com mtab, /dev/sdb1 já está montado em /mnt/wd

Baykal wd # cd 

Baykal ~ # umount /mnt/wd

Baykal ~ # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/wd

Baykal ~ # cd /mnt/wd

Baykal wd # cat test.txt

hello there

Baykal wd # 

regards

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you create something then :
> 
> ```
> 
> # mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/wd 
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

So that's working now.

What window manager do you use ?

----------

## maciel

Hi

it is not working because my sdb is a second internal HD.

As reported in dmesg it is a unknown device...

I also tried sdc without success.

My window manager is metacity.

regards

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> So that's working now.
> 
> What window manager do you use ?

 

----------

